# My letter to the NRA



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

What follows is a letter i sent to Mr. Lapierre , was not sure where to post this but i know we have some nra folks here.. note i have yet to get a response.. but in the event i do i will post it.

rich

​3-2-2011 
Mr. Wayne LaPierre 
Executive Vice President 
National Rifle Association of America 
Dear Sir 
I was excited to receive a package from NRA the other day. On the constant urging of my brother and friends I had recently joined. As I pulled out the very handsome NRA Ball Cap, I happened to notice the label and my excitement abated. MADE IN CHINA…. On further examination, I noted the flag decal has only 28 stars, arranged as 3 rows of 6 and 2 rows of 5. While the 28 star flag did exist for approx 1 year, (when Texas was added), it consisted of 4 rows of 7 stars. 
While I am pleased to be part of this organization, I am astounded that you would not be more attentive to the little things such as this cap, and the message it conveys. I understand that my yearly dues need to be spent wisely. If you had asked whether I wished to receive a ball cap made in china with a defective American flag decal, I would have declined. I am sure if your marketing folks were to spend some time researching, they would be able to find one or more American companies who would welcome the chance to produce an NRA ball cap with a made in the USA label and a proper flag decal. You might even find them willing to produce the cap for a price that is competitive with the Chinese version, and if not, I certainly would not object to an additional charge. 
Sincerely:


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Good job!


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Good job!


----------



## afishhard (Oct 6, 2007)

Glad you did that. More Americans need to pay attention to what they are buying, lower prices does not always mean a good thing.


----------



## bamagator (Mar 31, 2009)

Let us know if the NRA replies to you.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

4 words, "Gun Owners of America" excellent letter!


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

The knife I got for renewing for 3yrs was also made in china.......


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice Quality cap.....wish the money would have been put towards NRA stuff instead! ...IF I had had the option I would have declined the cap all-together.

Great Catch, and Great letter!


----------



## ACTIONJACKSON (May 6, 2010)

thanks for posting..I appreciate you standing in the gap for us. God bless


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

Well, this will probably be a controversial response, but that's really pathetic the NRA didn't catch that. I support your letter due to the misrepresentation of the USA flag, what a disgrace. As per the fact it was made in China, that's a whole other ball of wax. Do you shop at Walmart? I do and I'm a NRA member, I'm also guessing a lot of NRA members shop there too. A company with over 70% of the products imported from China. Although the NRA cap is obviously disappointing because it came from an organization that should bleed red/white/blue, it's an honest reflection of a tragic reality in this country. 

Thanks for sharing- 

Clay


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

kaferhaus said:


> The knife I got for renewing for 3yrs was also made in china.......


I got one too, nice knife imo .

I guess I feel that spending money to preserve my guns rights takes a front seat to simple trinkets of gratuity .


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

We need a nfa just as strong as nra


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

I personally am trying to buy everything I can that is made in America. It is harder than you think. However I am looking at labels now.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Clayjunkie, I understand what you are saying. I worked my last 7 years consulting for the textile industry in Georgia. I ended up watching our textile industry move out of the country, or go out of business because of failure to compete with foreign imports. My consulting job disapeared with this failure to be able to compete with Bangladesh, Nicaraugua, Honduras, China, mexico, etc. and their ability to make our products for 1/2 of our US factories production cost. It was sad watching the demise of our industry. This is one of the reasons it is so hard to find textiles that are still made in the USA.


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

THANKS FOR THE HEADS UP! 
I know Larry Potterfield, with Midway USA, sends a Very Large amount of money to the NRA. I also had him send me a very nice personal reply to a letter I sent him recently. It may be a benifit to us all if you send him a copy of your letter. 
Thumbs up to you. I believe one person can make a difference.
God gave us a mind that we could reason.We have freedom because we choose to, and we fight for it. Thanks again.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Larry sends your "donations" to the NRA.... I don't know about him personally. But he and his company get direct credit for the donations. I do not "round up" through them. I send money other than my dues to the NRA for specific programs.

Much of Potterfields products sold on Midwayusa.com are from China.... so he'd need to get his own house in order before chiding the NRA. Just saying.


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks. I have bought a lot from them over the years. I do try to buy american. And I'm glad you have updated me. I still feel like Larry will respect your (and my) concern, and help address OUR NRA as to their ERR in their efforts to protect us. 
I Feel like you do. Only so much so that most of my family dont like hearing about it any more.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

If I weren't too lazy to write I letter, mine would say.

Dear NRA,

I joined the organization hoping my membership dues would be spent to protect gun owners rights. Instead it appears to have been wasted on an ass load of mailings to me trying to get me to buy crap or trying to get me to solicit others into joining the NRA. I seriously think you spent more money on postage than you received in dues from me. I am all for gun owners rights but I don't think this organization used my contribution wisely and I will not be making another.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Gun Owners of America. Remember the NRA told us to vote for Harry Reid for 12 years before they were forced to tell us not to vote for him...lazy lobbyists


----------



## wmelswick (Mar 1, 2010)

*Good for you*

That was definitely a nice catch. I'm looking forward to see what kind of response you get.


----------



## Saltwater_farmer (Feb 8, 2010)

Made me look. My cap was made in Veitnam. Dam I loved that hat.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

The NRA is a business. And like all businesses all they really care about is the bottom line. I'm sure some of the money finds it's way to help support the Second Amendment but my guess is most goes for salaries, conventions and officer perks. No proof, just a hunch. I am a member but only because I have to be to shoot at ERML.

Rick


----------

